# Face Book Games



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey there folks. I am sure that I am not the only person here with a Face Book page. If that is the case, I am sure that I am not the only person looking for folks to team up with to play one or 800 of the silly games that they have on Face Book. I thought that people could advertise here if they are looking for partners for a game or two. I don't like to post my personal info across the board so I thought IM was a better way of handling this type of thing. If you are less concerned about privacy and want to post your name so people can find you and send you an invite, go for it.

I am looking for partners for Zoo Builder and Space Wars. If you play either one of those games and would like to partner up with me, please send me an IM. I click every day for Zoo Builder and send a daily energy surge to my fleet in Space Builder. I am a good partner. (grins)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like to play Wordscraper. My name is not a secret: Leslie Nicoll. If anyone wants to send me a friend request, please do.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I play Mafia Wars and Farm Town.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i've never tried the games.......


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They are fun and can be addictive. I just started Space Wars and am trying to grow my fleet. It is easier to win fights and take on the big bosses with a larger fleet.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Space Wars sounds pretty cool!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a facebook addict but don't play the games.  Friends keep asking me to play poker etc.  but I'm afraid that's all I will do if I go down that road.  I need time to read!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Chad check it out. It is easy to play and not really time consuming. I use up my energy points in about 10 minutes and then have to wait about 2 hours for them to rebuild. If you do choose to play, let me know. I need two more ships in order to challenge the next boss and move to new missions.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I play Bejeweled, but you don't need a partner for that.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been playing Mafia Wars for what seems like forever. Been getting a little bored with it lately, though. They've introduced some new features to the game which I don't care much for, almost like making you start over again. Kind of.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I play Bejeweled, but you don't need a partner for that.


Ahha but if you have friends play on your team you can enter into different raffles.

Yes, I need a life


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah... I'm addicted to Farm Town.  Pulls me away from reading and KindleBoards!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yeah... I'm addicted to Farm Town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BF and I been playing Texas Hold'Em lately. I'm really getting into it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Ahha but if you have friends play on your team you can enter into different raffles.
> 
> Yes, I need a life


Don't you hve a wedding to plan?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dare i ask?
how do you find the games on facebook? 

I am new at that
sylvia


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i was a mafia wars person until but just stopped playing


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

A friend got me into pet society. I'm getting a kick out of decorating my house, but it's annoying how much time I spend on fb because of it.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been playing Bejewelled, Pet Society, Vampire Wars & Frackle


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Absolutely hooked on Chain RX. Can't stop playing.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I play Bejeweled and Farm Town.  I really don't need to look into anymore...they both consume a lot of my time already, lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Don't you hve a wedding to plan?


Yup. Most of the games don't really take that long to play. You do your thing and then you have to wait for money or energy to recharge. It takes two hours for my energy to recharge in Space Wars right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I play Mafia Wars and Farm Town.


Do you play Farm Ville? I just started in farm ville.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I play farm town and farm ville.. when I should be studying LOL.  couple f friends got me hooked on Farmtown and just the other day I saw farmville so I've got them hooked on that.  

Haven't tried mafia wars. If you anyone wants another neighbor, I'm theresa McClanahan. I have a little dragon for my icon.

theresam


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Do you play Farm Ville? I just started in farm ville.


Sigh, yes, sadly I have started with Farm Ville too. Like I need another FB game but I got sucked in.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not a facebook member although I have thought of joining several times.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I am not a facebook member although I have thought of joining several times.


I love facebook and have reconnected with many old High School friends after 35 years. I do not play the games although I get a request to play Farm Ville, Mafia Wars, Poker etc... everyday from somebody. If I started any of those I'd never find time to read.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am finding that I prefer Farm Town to Farm Ville. Farm Town is more interactive then Farm Ville. It is easier to move up levels because you can help people plow their farms. This makes you extra cash and lets you buy more stuff and progress more quickly.

I want to buy a bigger farm and probably need to do a bit of remodelling on mine.

Buttercup and bkworm8it let me know when you need your fields harvested. I'll do the same. I look for aneighbors green light before I go to the market for help.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

No problem, I actually have some tomatoes and peas ready now.  I'll check to see if you're there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Not until 5 PM


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I play Bejewelled, Chain Rxn and several of the MindJolt games (Cube Crush, Brick Breaker).  I used to play the bowling and mini-golf.  There is also a Uno game available to play with friends or random FaceBook members.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

oooohhh Uno? I'll have to look for that


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am finding that I prefer Farm Town to Farm Ville. Farm Town is more interactive then Farm Ville. It is easier to move up levels because you can help people plow their farms. This makes you extra cash and lets you buy more stuff and progress more quickly.
> 
> I want to buy a bigger farm and probably need to do a bit of remodelling on mine.
> 
> Buttercup and bkworm8it let me know when you need your fields harvested. I'll do the same. I look for aneighbors green light before I go to the market for help.


Farmville seems more cartoonish to me. I do like that I can queue several moves and it will do them all. I wish I could do that in farmtown did that. I hate waiting while each plot fills in. I've got home work I should be doing lol. Otherwise, I like hiring someone to harvest and I go off and do other things  now if we could hire someone to plow but guess that would defeat the purpose!!!

theresam


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am not a member of FaceBook.I might have to check it out


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Farmville seems more cartoonish to me. I do like that I can queue several moves and it will do them all. I wish I could do that in farmtown did that. I hate waiting while each plot fills in. I've got home work I should be doing lol. Otherwise, I like hiring someone to harvest and I go off and do other things  now if we could hire someone to plow but guess that would defeat the purpose!!!
> 
> theresam


I preer Farm Town but I do like the queuing feature of Farm Ville


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I play Farm Town and Bejeweled.

I have two friends who usually harvest for me but if there are Kindle board members who need some money and I have a harvest, I am more than willing to hire. Of course, I am always willing to be hired.

If you want to send me a friend request, send me a PM and I will tell you my name there


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ravenclawprefect: I think we all have a similar rule. Although mine has been altered to I look for my neighbors that have been generous enough to let me harvest first, then my friends, then my buddy's, then the market. I love my friends but if they are not looking for me then I feel that I should be sharing with the folks who share with me. The problem is getting the timing down.

I have been having fun with flowers of late. And I am starting to work patterns into my large field. It is an addictive game.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

For those who play Farm Town, here is a fantastic link:

http://farmaddicts.com/facts.html

It has all kinds of information, including harvest times, net profit, what level you can purchase things, when you change levels....pretty much anything you need to know.

I tend to hire my neighbors, friends and people from the market place. My friends are pretty laid back so if I hire someone who hired me for a big job, they don't get upset about it. We try to coordinate our crops so someone is always harvesting.

I have a bunch that are ready now and will have more ready this evening. Once it is all harvested, I am revamping my entire farm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I had done the crop calculations already. Cool website though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Farm Town and Farm Ville were discussed on NPR last night. I made me laugh when the commentator said that they didn't know why they had taken off but they were some of the most popular games on face book.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think i'll be playing much of farmville, it requires a lot of neighbors in order to expand your lot size. I don't know enough people playing it to get to the next lot size. Then again, I guess that's not a bad thing, I do have to do homework sometime and Farmtown keeps me busy 

theresam


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I tell you: I have wall to wall crop of sunflowers RIGHT NOW and NO ONE is online to harvest them for me!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I tell you: I have wall to wall crop of sunflowers RIGHT NOW and NO ONE is online to harvest them for me!!!


I've had that happen a couple of times. Sometimes I had to click go to market a couple of times because the room came up empty!!

Hope you found someone

Theresam


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am always looking for neighbors! Send me a PM and I will friend you (or you can friend me)

There is also a forum that you can ask for neighbors from.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm new to facebook and I just started Farm Town today, so I would like some neighbors.  If you want to be my friend or neighbor send me a PM.

(this kind of sounds like a pathetic personal ad)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

HA!!

You are all so nice!  I do go to the marketplace quite often to hire harvesters, but this particular crop was HUGE and would result in some big $$ for the harvester.  I really wanted it to go to a friend vs a complete, random stranger!  I wound up texting a friend of mine who is also a neighbor and told her to get online and help me.  She did.  I think that she said she made about $30,000??  Or maybe more??  I have one of the larger land plots and it was wall to wall sunflowers...

What info do you need in a PM to add me as your nieghbor?  I will gladly send it....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> HA!!
> 
> You are all so nice! I do go to the marketplace quite often to hire harvesters, but this particular crop was HUGE and would result in some big $$ for the harvester. I really wanted it to go to a friend vs a complete, random stranger! I wound up texting a friend of mine who is also a neighbor and told her to get online and help me. She did. I think that she said she made about $30,000?? Or maybe more?? I have one of the larger land plots and it was wall to wall sunflowers...
> 
> What info do you need in a PM to add me as your nieghbor? I will gladly send it....


Wow, thats i nice harvest!! and very nice of you to hunt someone down 

Ravenclaw and kim, I sent you both pm's 

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am one neighbor away from being able to upgrade on Farm Ville. 

I like that you can set a que of activities. I like that the animals produce harvestable goods. 

I don't like that it is not all that interactive and the way to expand the farm is silly. It tells me that they are desperate to get players.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am one neighbor away from being able to upgrade on Farm Ville.
> 
> I like that you can set a que of activities. I like that the animals produce harvestable goods.
> 
> I don't like that it is not all that interactive and the way to expand the farm is silly. It tells me that they are desperate to get players.


I agree it is silly I have to have 10 neighbors. but love the queue factor and the animals.

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it 10? I thought it was 8. Darn it, I am three people away


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I checked last night and it is 8. So I am back to needing one more person. I do wish that they had a way of making the game more interactive. It would be more fun.

I am loving Farm Town. I finished a remodel last night. Now to get enough money to buy a house...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

My DD wants me to join Farm Town... looks like I might have to! In the meantime I am totally addicted to Farkle.  My DH even got a FB account just so he could play Farkle too!  LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> My DD wants me to join Farm Town... looks like I might have to! In the meantime I am totally addicted to Farkle. My DH even got a FB account just so he could play Farkle too! LOL!


I'm addicted to Farckle also...I hate it when somebody beats my score.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

note to self: avoid farckle.

Songbird, let me know if you decide to play Farm Town. I can add you as a neighbor.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I spelled it wrong...it's farkle...and don't go there!!!!!!  I don't even play slot machines or gamble but this game is addictive.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> note to self: avoid farckle.
> 
> Songbird, let me know if you decide to play Farm Town. I can add you as a neighbor.


Will do, Crash. As neighbors we could sit down and have a nice cuppa tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL That we could. While harvesting each others fields.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I will send my minions to harvest your fields... I will be busy drinking tea!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I spelled it wrong...it's farkle...and don't go there!!!!!! I don't even play slot machines or gamble but this game is addictive.


Too late, went there. As a family, we have always played farkle with dice. But here on facebook, gosh, it is almost as addicting as Mafia Wars. So needless to say, addicted to Farkle, Mafia Wars and Chain Rxn


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

DH and I will be sitting with our respective laptops and all you can hear is:

Click....  Click.... DANG IT!... Click...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Too late, went there. As a family, we have always played farkle with dice. But here on facebook, gosh, it is almost as addicting as Mafia Wars. So needless to say, addicted to Farkle, Mafia Wars and Chain Rxn


Avoid Farm Town then. It is strangely addictive


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> My DD wants me to join Farm Town... looks like I might have to! In the meantime I am totally addicted to Farkle. My DH even got a FB account just so he could play Farkle too! LOL!


Songbird - I'll be your neighbor too!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I have a fb account but I can't find the games? Help please!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

under search type in farkle...  I'm assuming you will also find the other games using the search feature


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Cowgirl! 

I tried searching using "games". I guess that was too broad!!! Duh!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

O good, 8 is better but I still need peoples....  Farmtown was 10 to have someone plow for you! Just can't keep them all straight! LOL.... My brain is fried 

Anywhoo, I'll go check out your remodel before I start studying for the math exam I have tomorrow 

theresam


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, Crash and Kim, and anyone else who wants to... I'm in Farm Town!  Friend me!  Victoria R Lynch.  Won't  you be my neighbor?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK so it sucked that I was the Invisible Women on Farm Town last night but the server speed was impressive. I  love the new plowing tool. And planting is so much faster when you can que things up. They seem to have taken the best from Farm Ville. Now if they could make it so the animals actually produce something. Maybe you can buy a chicken coop and the chickens can lay eggs or something...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

A lot of people were having trouble last night.  Were you invisible?  Or was everyone ELSE invisible?  The new plowing tool is GREAT!  Now if only they would allow us to que up harvesting...  

I bought the next biggest farm last night and planted some watermelon.  YAY!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I could see myself but that was it. I wanted to hire you to plow my raspberries but it wasn't working. (sigh)

Congrats on expanding!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I remember, I was so sad to miss the raspberries!    

Thanks!  I think I'll wait until I have the biggest farm before I buy any buildings... more room for crops!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That was my game plan. Now I have the ability to add rivers but I think I am going to wait until I am at level 34.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Level 34... that'll take me forever!  I have to say, it's a good thing I can't access FB from the office, I'd never get any work done.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here. I would be growing raspberries all day. I am at level 27 now. I hope to be at level 28 by Sunday. When you get to level 26 the experience points needed to level up jumps to 10,000. (sigh)


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy crow.  Isn't the big farm at level 35 or something like that?  Yikes.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope the big farm is level 24. I have the largest farm possible. The mansion is available at level 35.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Farm Town is broken for me again today :::sigh::: I am almost at level 27 and ended up having to harvest and plow my own farm last night since I could not see anyone else.

Isn't the new plowing tool nifty?? I was able to plow all my fields in short order. I also like that I can queue up the plowing and not have to wait to do the entire field.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bummer, I was hoping that it would be fixed over night. Hopefully they will give everyone extra cash to make up for the problems they are having. The thing that really sucks is that a decent umber of folks are able to play as normal while others are getting screwed out of money. 

I guess the new tool requires that you have 8 neighbors to use the quad plow option. That kind of blows. It is one way to push people to add neighbors. I am getting tired of random people in the marketplace asking to be my neighbor. If you could add neighbors the way you can in many other games (Friend them, send an invite, and then delete the unknown person) I would be fine with adding random folks. Maybe they could make it 8 neighbors or 25 buddies.

Or you could be a Kindle board member that finds neighbors that way...

From Farm Town Addicts:

There is a new update to the game which is still ongoing. This has caused some issues and are being addressed by the dev team now. For more info on this and what you can do until these issues are resolved read this thread July 21 Upgrades

Known Issues
    Invisible people at the Market, Inn, and Real Estate Office.
    Crops not showing as being harvested while someone is harvesting for you.
    Harvests not showing up in the storage.
    Hire requests not received or need to be resent.
    Slow server responses to the harvester which often results in them getting bumped.

Temporary Fixes

If you reload your farm by visiting a neighbor or going to another room then returning to your farm you will then see the harvested fields.

You will need to log off the game to Facebook or Myspace then reload the game for your harvests to show up in the storage bin.

Log off of Facebook or Myspace, clear your browser and flash caches, close the browser. Restart the browser log back on then load Farm Town, this has fixed the invisible avatar issue for now, (I had to do a complete system reboot).


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

One girl was saying last night that she harvested for someone and the coins were being deducted from her account rather than added to it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw that one in the forum last night.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I play Mafia Wars, Vampires, Farm town, ah heck all the zynga games mostly, though I've tried a few others.  I actually tried for a while to make a game with the book theme, but I got had when I tried to hire a coder for the job.  Anyone who wants to add me, my name's easy Trish Lamoree -- say you're from the Kindleboards for an immediate add.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

For those of you with the visibility issue change your gender. It works.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

That worked for me!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The only one I'm playing is Farm Town. It's kind of cute.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG... I should have never read this thread!! LOL

Now I have to confess I am a FarmTown addict! Level 29 here with 31 neighbors who are never online when I am! LOL

You can add me as an FB friend if you need a neighbor - Angela Bolton Wayt - just make sure you note that you are a KindleBoarder in the friend request just in case I don't recognize your name.  I can always use another neighbor! 

I have played Farkle, but mostly all I do is gift coins to my friends. Until I am finished with FarmTown, I doubt I will take on any other games. I just don't have time for mulitple games right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just want to know when I can return to being a girl. I know that I am a Tom Boy but this is a bit silly. (grins)

Another quick tip. Most people cannot see that the fields that have been harvested by other people. If you are harvesting and the coins are not being added to your total, that is an area that been harvested by someone else.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I just want to know when I can return to being a girl. I know that I am a Tom Boy but this is a bit silly. (grins)
> 
> Another quick tip. Most people cannot see that the fields that have been harvested by other people. If you are harvesting and the coins are not being added to your total, that is an area that been harvested by someone else.


ProfCrash - I gotta admit it confused me for a moment when I saw a dude with a wild mohawk instead of your usual cute girlness 

great upgrades in FarmTown, but it'll be good when they get the bugs worked out.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I've gone to my FarmTown farm a couple times today and I find my animals running loose and a strange man standing in the animal pen. I don't know this man and I can't click on him, he's just standing in my pen. I feel like I'm being stalked! It gives me the creeps having this rogue avatar hanging around. <shudder>

I might need to get a restraining order until those bugs are worked out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Kim.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've joined a ton of games but am playing 5 or 6 off and on.  Just getting your friends numbers up will help in some of the games whether they play or not.  I'm playing Farm Town, Vampire Wars, Mafia Wars, Special Forces, Bejeweled Blitz, and Pet Society at the moment.

Send me a friend request and I'll be happy to add you.  Just tell me who you are and that you're from KB.  

Susan Rissi Tregoning


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Is Farmtown different than Farmville? I played Farmville for a bit but guess since none of my "friends" were playing it was a bit boring and I really don't like to pick up "random" friends.
Although I'm willing to add any Kindleboard members as friends.  Right now I play Mafiawars and Bejeweled blitz.  Please send me a pm if interested in adding me on FB.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sergirl,

Farmtown is different. You get to interact with Way more people, have them plow, harvest, chat. It's much nicer now with the updates. Lot more interaction as well.

LOL Prof, I was wondering why you were a guy now!!  I haven't had the issue of invisibility but have had some of the other issues.

I'm really loving those updates because it used to take soooo long to harvest and pant. About drove me crazy and I'm almost to 34! Can you tell how long I've been at it lol. and that was before raspberries too!!!

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh I hardly see you on when I am there. I keep wanting to plow your farm so I can get the XP.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Farm Town has taken over my life!  LOL!  I had to tear myself away to get to my kettlebell class last night.  How am I going to stand it when I'm away for a whole DAY tomorrow?? 

My DD won tickets to Country Jam in Eau Claire, her fiance is working so she asked me!  Road trip!  Short one, but still.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And it will get you away from Farm Town. (grins)

I am starting to set deadlines for playing. I like going into the hot tub with my fiance so I set the hot tub time and turn off my computer. It is so much better for me.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I loved my hot tub. Sigh.  Mid-January I went to soak, had my wine and a magazine (not brave enough to bring MyK), and the water was COLD.  Now I'm sad.  Don't know how much it would cost to fix but it's not in my budget.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bummer. We just got our hot tub. It is so great.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am starting to set deadlines for playing. I like going into the hot tub with my fiance so I set the hot tub time and turn off my computer. It is so much better for me.


And this makes me jealous... Every time you finish my plowing I know you are headed for those hot bubbles.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I loved my hot tub.  The first year I had it I was out there every night.  LOVED it in snowstorms, snow on my head and ice in my hair but I was toasty warm.  

So, I'll plow for you Kim!  LOL!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> I loved my hot tub. The first year I had it I was out there every night. LOVED it in snowstorms, snow on my head and ice in my hair but I was toasty warm.
> 
> So, I'll plow for you Kim! LOL!


I look for you everytime I have work to do, we must not be on at the same time very often.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for looking!  I get on when I get home from work, about 4PM CT.  I've only been doing Farm Town for a couple of weeks and have spent FAAAAR too much time there.  My husband was making fun of me last night when I was planting my farm, he wanted me to plant a 2 day crop (I think it was wheat) but I told him I couldn't because I wouldn't be home to harvest!  I had it all planned out... some one day crops for today and some 3 and 4 day crops for later.  I'm not an addict or anything.  Am I?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And they have turned off the green dots that tell you when someone is in the game while making us all become boys. sheeesh

I try and check the FB chat to look for folks now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks for looking! I get on when I get home from work, about 4PM CT. I've only been doing Farm Town for a couple of weeks and have spent FAAAAR too much time there. My husband was making fun of me last night when I was planting my farm, he wanted me to plant a 2 day crop (I think it was wheat) but I told him I couldn't because I wouldn't be home to harvest! I had it all planned out... some one day crops for today and some 3 and 4 day crops for later. I'm not an addict or anything. Am I?


Have you started using the Farm Excel spread sheets and calculators that are available on the net?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

NO!  Shut up!  Seriously??  Okay, I am NOT an addict.  Whew!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, its amazing how life has all of a sudden become scheduled around farmtown , I even plant depending on when tests are coming in my classes <gggg>

Well Prof, I'm very close to 10 neighbors, just waiting for 1 last person to accept my neighbor request (by the way, thank you to all of you who have helped me continue in my addiction fun !) then I'll be able to have people plow for me, though now its not as tedious as it was before but its nice that others get experience points too, helps them move up faster 

Hot tub, alas my back yard small as it is would hold a hot tub but too many neighbor trees that dump all kinds of junk in my yard that killed the grass and will probably kill the hot tub  so enjoy them for me!!

Theresam


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Have you started using the Farm Excel spread sheets and calculators that are available on the net?


HA! I hadn't even thought of looking for something like that. But being the kind of person I am, I put together an xcel spreadsheet so that I can calculate the profit of each crop. And it includes the frequency that you need to plow, ya know, if you have a three day crop you would plow once but a 1 day crop would plow three times in the same number of days.

I'm not addicted. I'm obsessed. I MUST expand to the largest farm and get a river to run through my farm and live in a big house.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Here is the website I use, it has loads of good info

http://farmaddicts.com/facts.html

A friend of mine has a spreadsheet with the profits calculated on it, for each crop.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The spread sheet is available on that website. 

I AM A GIRL AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The spread sheet is available on that website.
> 
> I AM A GIRL AGAIN!!!!!


I bet you feel less confused about your identity now. LOL Glad to hear!

theresam


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I just tried Farm Town again after avoiding it for several days due to the slowness and errors.

WOW!  It is way cool now!  Lots of upgrades and MUCH faster!  I love the way it qeues the planting now!  I got my big land 100% planted in half the time!  NICE!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just tried Farm Town again after avoiding it for several days due to the slowness and errors.
> 
> WOW! It is way cool now! Lots of upgrades and MUCH faster! I love the way it queues the planting now! I got my big land 100% planted in half the time! NICE!!!


Its nice not spending hours just plowing and planting, now I don't feel I'm waisting so much time just clicking on squares LOL 

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

A real improvement. FarmVille is getting better. You can buy even more land now.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, I was thinking farmtown. I'll have to mosey over to farmville. Wonder if they still require lots of neighbors.

theresam


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys, I was almost late for work because I had to get my crops harvested.  When Farm Town was down last night my husband thought I was going to cry.  I told him I had cabbage that HAD to be harvested!  He's now worried about my sanity.  LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL

I read at the Farm Town Forums that have extended the life of the plants because of the problems. Hopefully your cabbage will be ok.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

The cabbage are harvested and in storage.  Whew!

Glad to hear they're extending the life of the crops, that would have been awful!  I had cabbage, watermelons, rice, and coffee to harvest but my biggest concern was for the 1 day plants.  My DD will be happy to hear that her crops are probably safe!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was able to get on last night. I figured out that a lot of folks don't know they can turn queueing on using the wrench. I was on one huge field where there were two other people plowing. I got 90% of the plowing done because they had their settings set to wait until each plot had been plowed before moving on. I giggled.

What? I need another 90,000 XP to get to level 34.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I was able to get on last night. I figured out that a lot of folks don't know they can turn queueing on using the wrench. I was on one huge field where there were two other people plowing. I got 90% of the plowing done because they had their settings set to wait until each plot had been plowed before moving on. I giggled.
> 
> What? I need another 90,000 XP to get to level 34.


LOL!!

Holy cow... 90,000 more points to advance? YIKES! I'm on level 23 and am anxious to get to 25 so I can get the biggest farm. Then I can rearrange my fields and make things nice and pretty.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm about there with you Prof!

songbird, you can hire someone and I think you can exit out of the game and they will still harvest. I thought I remembered someone doing this onetime when I was havesting for them. We can give it a try sometime when you have the time. It would be helpful on those - rush out to work days   They only thing is if the sever dumps them they won't be able to get back in.  

theresam


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i've been playing Zynga's Texas Hold 'Em Poker for months now. i'm on 760 Million Chips. anyone wants to buy? LOL. want to make money out of it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Guys, I was almost late for work because I had to get my crops harvested. When Farm Town was down last night my husband thought I was going to cry. I told him I had cabbage that HAD to be harvested! He's now worried about my sanity. LOL!


I think you are just fine, certainly no different than the rest of us


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I redecorated my farm tonight. It took forever (silly flowers and paths) but I like how it looks.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I was able to get on last night. I figured out that a lot of folks don't know they can turn queueing on using the wrench. I was on one huge field where there were two other people plowing. I got 90% of the plowing done because they had their settings set to wait until each plot had been plowed before moving on. I giggled.
> 
> What? I need another 90,000 XP to get to level 34.


I feel like a dummy for not knowing this.

I'm not a nerd or anything, but I did make my own crop spreadsheet. And I plant in patterns. But I'm not obsessed or anything. Really.

I also play Farmville, and Yoville - because my daughter is on FB and it's kind of a fun way for us to interact.

I sometimes play Mafia Wars, Dragon Wars, and Pirates. I have a lot of friends on each.

Send me a message if you'd like to become friends. I try to hire friends first to harvest if I can find them online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

threeundertwo said:


> I feel like a dummy for not knowing this.
> 
> I'm not a nerd or anything, but I did make my own crop spreadsheet. And I plant in patterns. But I'm not obsessed or anything. Really.
> 
> ...


I spent three hours redecorating my farm last night. Moving each flower and path was very time consuming. BUt I am not obsessed or anything.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

After seeing Zynga totally ripped off Farm Town with Farmville in every way possible, I played it once just to see how badly they ripped it off and yeah... really badly.  But now I'm being forced to play, but I really prefer Farm Town, especially now that you can queue your planting and crops... queueing harvesting would be the icing on the cake.  Almost level 30 and it's getting to be some long leveling, I just want that mansion!  I also find myself addicted to Yoville.  I'm not too thrilled with all of Zynga's real money items, I've tried playing Smallworlds too and it just seems like all the fun stuff requires real money.

Another game that is -really- addicting but hard to see why at first is My Zoo.  I tried it one day and thought eh, this is okay.  Left it for about a month (apparently 30 years game time) and my little petting zoo charging $2 per person had made $2.5 million when I decided to check it again.  I figured I couldn't squander that much money so I went in and started buying animals and exhibits and upgrading my zoo with paths and shops and I am so addicted fighting for the next level to see what animals and properties I'll unlock.  Sadly it took my zoo almost 50 years to get handicapped services ><  The breeding is a lot of fun too, and it's one of those smaller games so you know the people doing it are doing it for a love of the animals, not just to profit.  In fact they donate everything to endangered animal funds which is a huge plus in my book... er Kindle.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

My Zoo is a lot of fun.  I've bred pandas twice now, which makes me pretty proud.  I also like the fact that you don't have to rope in friends to be successful.  Unlike all the team/neighbor games, you can just play alone and really enjoy it.

Don't forget to increase your advertising!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Did My Zoo replace Zoo Builder?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I never played Zoo Builder, but My Zoo will seem pretty vanilla compared to all these Farm Towns and such, yet it's still somehow really fun and addictive.  You don't get a 3D zoo to wander around and place exhibits or anything, it's more that you get a list of your exhibits with pictures and a list of animals with pictures.  Then you set your ticket prices and figure out advertising. hire people and set up shops and the like.  The developers are really active in communicating what's going on and it's still in Beta so they're always adding stuff.  But yeah, it's a proud moment when your animals you've been trying to breed finally come up pregnant then you wake up one day to babies.  The constant challenges to meet for each level also give you something to strive for.  I'm 22 now and there hasn't been a level yet without something new.  And yeah, no having to rope in friends to play it.

They do have some things you can get for cash, but they're actually useful and none are necessary.  You can buy funds for cash which are totally unnecessary cuz money flows in like crazy as you level up.  I have like $35 million now, but each level there's more to buy and build so you do use it.  Another allows you to turn off ads for a month... but Firefox does that for free.  The useful one is $10 that gets you a month with a "breeding consultant" which halves breeding time and also gives you two more permanent breeding slots your first month.  And that $10 gets donated mostly to the IUCN and then to other animal protection agencies so it's worth it anyway.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone here (no names mentioned, to protect the guilty party LOL) hooked me up with a friend of theirs....well they sent me an invite to Realm of Empires and now I'm having wayyy to much fun sacking other townships   - soooo unlady like but soooo fun! I plundered $23k this morning!!

Love your redesigned farm Profcash. I realized I actually need to get to leve 34 to do somethings I wanted to decorate . I tried getting my niece to help she just rolled her eyes and asked if she could play my sims3 game instead...I miss my sims, I'm on facebook way to much now!  Its a routine, get up check farmtown, farmvile, pillage, have breakfast, go to school, come home, check farmtown, farmvile, pillage, upgrade my kingdom, maybe do homework!!

theresam


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Someone here (no names mentioned, to protect the guilty party LOL) hooked me up with a friend of theirs....well they sent me an invite to Realm of Empires and now I'm having wayyy to much fun sacking other townships  - soooo unlady like but soooo fun! I plundered $23k this morning!!
> 
> Love your redesigned farm Profcash. I realized I actually need to get to leve 34 to do somethings I wanted to decorate . I tried getting my niece to help she just rolled her eyes and asked if she could play my sims3 game instead...I miss my sims, I'm on facebook way to much now! Its a routine, get up check farmtown, farmvile, pillage, have breakfast, go to school, come home, check farmtown, farmvile, pillage, upgrade my kingdom, maybe do homework!!
> 
> theresam


I'm sorry...you can defriend him if you want. 

I guess I really need to try that game. They sent me a notice that they were going to delete my account. That's a first!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ikariam isn't on Facebook as far as I know, but it's another fun empire building type online game set in Ancient Greece which makes me like it even more.  www.ikariam.com for that one, free of course.  It's one of my daily chores, too ><  Now I'm off to check on my New Zealand Falcons that just hatched!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Joined, will have to check some of these out. They sound fun.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I would Sebat, but he'd probably take over my kingdom and I've become quite attached to it  LOL.. 



Scheherazade said:


> Ikariam isn't on Facebook as far as I know, but it's another fun empire building type on line game set in Ancient Greece which makes me like it even more. www.ikariam.com for that one, free of course. It's one of my daily chores, too >< Now I'm off to check on my New Zealand Falcons that just hatched!


Thanks, I didn't really think I'd enjoy Realm but turns out I really enjoy building and plotting to take over the map!!  I'm going to bookmark Ikariam to take a look at in a couple of weeks, will be on a break between semester and way more time. Right now I'm gearing up for finals the week after next. Can't believe I'm already starting week 7 of school.

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, Realm of Empires is cool. Can't wait to get home and do some plundering.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am officially bored with Farm Town. It would be more interesting if you could build up to different types of farms. For example: When you reach level 30 you can buy a special dairy farm . Then you need to crow wheat and corn and rice to feed  the cows. Or add chicken coops or something that makes the game a bit more interesting. 

I am loving Realm of Empires. I think I will like it even more today since I can finally start raiding villages near me. Sheesh it takes forever for a person to get to go and destroy her neighbors.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You all have me quite interested in Realm of Empires now.  But I refuse to start a new game.  I need to finish (get bored with) FarmTown first.  By the time I move on to Realm, you will all probably be bored and on to the next thing by then.  I'm always a little behind.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nah just join is on Realm. It is actually less time intensive then Farm Town. You queue things up to be built and leave them. You send your troops out and wait for them to return. What is fun is making the decisions as to what to build, at what time, and when to attack or defend.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not big on the FB games and all those applications. I just stay in touch with people and share photos and organize events.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe the influence you people have on me!

I joined Realm of Empires yesterday...  now I have a new obsession.  
Between Farm Town and Realm of Empires, I'll never get anything done around the house again.

And it's starting to impact my Kindle time.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just joined Soroity Life and am trying to figure it out.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Kim, forget housework but you can read while are waiting for your troops to attack a village and come back in


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL Kim, forget housework but you can read while are waiting for your troops to attack a village and come back in


I actually do that! I watch the status of my upgrades and think "oh, I have eleven minutes before my stable is finished, I should be able to finish reading this chapter".

I even have the calculator handy so I know how many minutes until I have enough money to make the next upgrade!

So when can I start attacking villages? This is only my second day, so I figure I need to build up troops before I start plundering.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Kim what clan did you join? We are in Red Kang!

You can start attacking villages as soon as you have enough folks. Send spies to the rebel cities to see what their defense is like. Find bkworm8it or I on line for advice. But only if you join our clan!!! (evil grin)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Okay, you sucked me in. I joined Red Kang and am figuring things out with the help of ProfCrash. I am.... :::gasp::: RavenclawPrefect on there


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL For those new to Realm of Empire, the Quests are a great way to learn how to play the game and make some easy money for building. The first couple of days you probably pay more attention to your villages because your building build more quickly. 

Here is my lame advice:

1) There are six buildings you should focus on for your first four days. Silver Mine, HQ, Barracks, Stable, Treasury, and Tavern.

Upgrade these six buildings as frequently as possible. The more you do so the faster you will make money (Silver Mine), build other buildings (HQ), build troops (Barracks and Stable), build spies (Tavern), and grow your ability to gather cash (Treasury)

2) Build up your troops. Focus on the Militia (cheap, great for attacking and defense), Light Infantry (more expensive but great for defense. Start building them ASAP because your protection runs out in 5 days and you want a good defense), Light Cavalry (great for attacks and plundering.) Knights are nice but more expensive. They are great for plundering though.

3) You want to start looking for rebel villages to plunder on day 3.

Rebel villages are abandoned villages. They can have 350 - 900 troops in them. Send at least 10 spies to scout them. See how many militia are in them. Use the battle simulator to predict the out come of the battle. You can enter the number of people you are going to send against the number they have to see what the outcome will be.

Do not attack people who are members of another Clan yet. You want to make sure that it is ok with your Clan first because such an attack could start a war that affects the entire Clan.

4) On your fourth day in protection start building your wall and defensive towers.

5) If you are going away for a couple of days, choose a Steward in your clan. They will run your village for you and help you keep growing and developing.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks ProfCrash!

You answered two of my biggest questions...
  When should I start to plunder - Day 3
  How many spies do I need to send - 10  (I assume more spies if the village has more points)

Thanks again... see you in the Realm (or the farm)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I tried pillaging too early (I had no spies) and lost a ton of guys. Day three seems to work best because you have built up a stable of spies. You will loose a spy or two when you send them. The more you send, the less likely they are to give up info about who sent them. I sent 10 to rebel villages and was fine. I sent 10 spies to non-rebel villages and in both cases one of the spies told them who sent them. This increased villages defense by 33% because they were prepared. Both were inactive villages ( no points movement in 5 days) so I didn't have to worry about the owner building new troops but I did need to send more folks to take out the defenses. Since then I have sent 30 to abandoned villages and have not had any problems.

So build your tavern to level four or so and send as many spies as you can afford. You want to keep a large number in your village as well so can detect people spying on you. I am aiming for 60 spies total. 30 to send out and 30 to keep in. I know the Clan leader for Red Kang posted that he keeps 50 in his village so I might try and up my numbers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

kim said:


> Thanks ProfCrash!
> 
> You answered two of my biggest questions...
> When should I start to plunder - Day 3
> ...


Also remember that this is my strategy. Everyone is going to have their own take on how to play the game. Some folks are more risk accepting then I am. I will probably keep building the number of infantry I have in town just to be safe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK folks, I recommend a spread sheet or someway of tracking your neighbors and villages that you are thinking of plundering.

I have a spreadsheet for villages that I am plundering. This allows me to keep track of my last pillaging: how much silver I plundered and at what time. Most of the abandoned villages refill their treasuries about every 12 hours, so the spread sheet helps me maximize my plunder.

I have a spreed sheet for villages to plunder. These are the villages I have send spies to and have info on but have not attacked yet.

I have a speed sheet for villages I am not ready to plunder yet. These are villages I have spied on that have too many troops.

On all of my spreed sheets I have the following info: Latitude, longitude, owner, village name, silver mine, treasury, number of troops, date of pillage, time of pillage, and amount pillaged. 

This systems has made my life a lot easier. Looking through back messages for the info was a pain in the butt. I can efficiently send troops out for plunder and attack looking at the spreed sheet. It should also make life easier when I start setting up Governors this weekend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Realm of Empire speed is driving me nuts. Trying to get my queue in place before the server goes down in 3 hours.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The Realm of Empire speed is driving me nuts. Trying to get my queue in place before the server goes down in 3 hours.


I'm just hoping their hardware upgrade makes it quick like a bunny.

edit: Grrrrr.... I didn't get my troops sent out before the server went down


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here. I just don't trust anyone when they say things will be down for an hour. That normally means 24 hours. (grins)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK. Realm is flying right now. Holy crap is it fast.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I play Farmville, Mafia Wars and I am trying to get into YoVille.  If anyone would like to be my neighbor or in my mafia just PM me.

Question: I am going on vacation in a few weeks to Austrailia and I don't think I will have much access to a computer.  What happens to your animals in Farmville if you don't take care of them?  Same with the trees, do you just lose your income for those days?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Another question...why did income get highlighted and underlined with an ad attached to it?  I didn't do that.

Sam


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If it's anything like Farm Town (and seems to be except for subtle differences) your animals and trees shouldn't die off. You just won't be able to "harvest" them. Only fields are time sensitive in terms of going bad.

And it sounds like you got some sort of adware attached to your computer. There's a lot of mess that'll add bars and highlights with ads attached if you click or mouseover them to your browser. I'd recommend going and downloading adaware (http://www.lavasoft.com) and spybot (http://www.safer-networking.org) and run both of those. They're free and they'll remove most of that junk from your computer. You might also look for anything odd in your Add/Remove Programs list. It'll probably have the word "Ad" in it. I'm also always sure to have Snoopfree Privacy Shield (http://www.snoopfree.com/PrivacyShield.htm) running. It'll catch and block any programs trying to read/record your keystrokes.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, thanks!

The program found the culprit right away and now all is well.  

Sam


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay!  Glad it helped!


----------

